# Catcher in the Rye



## Guild McCommunist (Dec 19, 2009)

I've been reading this book in English class, mainly because we have to. There's a lot of controversy and praise surrounding it. I just don't get this at all. Maybe it's my teachers, who want us to analyze every single thing in the book and say it's a "symbol" for something in Holden's life when quite honestly it's not. Salinger isn't a sly dog, people. Also, Holden Caulfield is a gigantic asshole. He narrates an entire book using the same fucking repetitive language and structure over and over again, tries to act "non-conformist" but really just acts like a whiny douchebag, and just bitches about his life as a rich, over-privileged kid when people in the world have abuse, terrible, poverty stricken parents and live miserable lives. He just sees two paths in every situation and question but, on purpose, chooses the wrong one in hopes of squeezing some pity out of the reader. I know he did have some tough stuff going for him, but in the end all he does is whine and contradict himself.

I think it's bad. Your thoughts?


----------



## basher11 (Dec 19, 2009)

this book is boring. its a contradiction to itself. end of question. i can relate to you, im reading this in class right now.


----------



## nutella (Dec 19, 2009)

"Catcher in the Rye was a good book. It was about a Catcher in the Rye."
- Chris Griffin


----------



## iffy525 (Dec 19, 2009)

Hm.  I liked it a lot, but I can understand why some people hate it.


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 19, 2009)

I read Catcher in the Rye. Lemme put it this way: out of all the books I've been forced to read in high school, it was one of my favorites. Caulfield criticizes others characters a lot, especially "phony" people. He does not, however, realize that he's just a big of a phony as everyone else (he lies a lot). 

He bitches a lot because he does not want to grow up - yes he is immature. That's part of the focus of the book.

I found it funny at times (e.g. the part with the hotel), and fairly entertaining.


Very good novel.


----------



## Justin121994 (Dec 19, 2009)

Hey I actually like this book. More than any other I had to read in my Honors english freshman class this year. I thought it was a good book, to read I mean everyone know Holdens a jerk and hypocrite. ( Thats the best part of it all) haha


----------



## X D D X (Dec 19, 2009)

I borrowed this book from my sister once (Needed a book to read in class) and couldn't get into it. My sister however seems to love it, she's always going on about Holden and stuff.


----------



## Veho (Dec 19, 2009)

The irony is not lost on me.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Dec 19, 2009)

One of my ex-girlfriends bought the book for me to read.  I enjoyed it but it's definitely very over-rated.  The main kid in it was basically just a spoilt brat having a nervous breakdown rather than this enlightened kid who could "see through" everybody.  My ex told me I missed the point completely, and I probably did, but that's just the way I saw it.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Dec 19, 2009)

Well, I know that Holden being hypocritical and contradictory is part of the book, but the fact is that it's not fun to read about an asshole being an asshole. I feel like a therapist listening to a patient's problems but but have my jaw wired shut. And I'm also tied to a chair so I can't just get up and leave. 

I probably would like it better if my teachers didn't put so much goddamn emphasis on analyzing everything. Salinger isn't a literary genius, people. There's a lot of things in the book that resemble ABSOLUTELY NOTHING but my teachers insist that they do. Hell, they don't even say what it resembles. They simply ask us what it resembles, and when we all say something different, they never tell us exactly what it means. And when I say something like "the red hunting hat means absolutely nothing. Holden just wants to wear the hat, that's all" my baboon of an English teacher says "No, Harrison, don't say that".


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Dec 20, 2009)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> Well, I know that Holden being hypocritical and contradictory is part of the book, but the fact is that it's not fun to read about an asshole being an asshole. I feel like a therapist listening to a patient's problems but but have my jaw wired shut. And I'm also tied to a chair so I can't just get up and leave.
> 
> I probably would like it better if my teachers didn't put so much goddamn emphasis on analyzing everything. Salinger isn't a literary genius, people. There's a lot of things in the book that resemble ABSOLUTELY NOTHING but my teachers insist that they do. Hell, they don't even say what it resembles. They simply ask us what it resembles, and when we all say something different, they never tell us exactly what it means. And when I say something like "the red hunting hat means absolutely nothing. Holden just wants to wear the hat, that's all" my baboon of an English teacher says "No, Harrison, don't say that".



Yeah I remember being back in High School where the english always ask you something from their POV and when you don't get it, it becomes a problem. I can only remember one book that I did enjoy thoroughly (I barely read books, I just don't like them) it was called 'The Good Earth'. Its not like about some guy who cares about the planet, its a farmer that goes hardship like the same way he daily life has been for the longest. Only this time you get to see how he deals with the situation from having nothing towards harvesting greatness.


----------



## GH0ST (Dec 20, 2009)

Hey _phonies_ look at IMPLIED MEANINGS IN J.D.SALINGER ‘S STORIES AND INVERTING (pdf)

I just finish reading  *Nine Stories* JDS  is a (mad) genius.



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> _"You can't ever find a place that's nice and peaceful, because there isn't any. You may think there is, but once you get there, when you're not looking, somebody'll sneak up and write 'Fuck you' right under your nose."_


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Dec 20, 2009)

Hrm, I read this in my sophomore year, and I don't exactly hate it, but I don't love it either. It was an interesting read, nonetheless, but I also found his complaining and hypocrisy to be annoying at times. I don't see why this book is so popular though...


----------



## Justin121994 (Dec 20, 2009)

@Guild McCommunist:
Well thats the thing I hate in english class you have to analysis every single thing and you  can't really enjoy alot of books like that..Stupid teachers..


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Dec 20, 2009)

justinrocks123 said:
			
		

> Well thats the thing I hate in english class you have to analysis every single thing and you  can't really enjoy alot of books like that..Stupid teachers..



+1

This post was mainly to say happy birthday though, bro!


----------



## kingsanto (Dec 20, 2009)

It's been a looooooong time since I read it, and I don't remember much.  I'm pretty sure I didn't think it was as bad as I had expected it to be.


----------



## alidsl (Dec 20, 2009)

I think the same about catch 22


----------



## MarkDarkness (Dec 21, 2009)

It is just you.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Dec 21, 2009)

It does suck. the first half of the book is ok, second half is just court room drama.


----------



## Ferrariman (Dec 23, 2009)

It made somebody crazy enough to kill John Lennon.


----------



## Deadmon (Dec 23, 2009)

justinrocks123 said:
			
		

> @Guild McCommunist:
> Well thats the thing I hate in english class you have to analysis every single thing and you  can't really enjoy alot of books like that..Stupid teachers..



Couldn't agree more. I read this book in my spare time, and I enjoyed it. Teachers that make you analyze too much into literature just kills it.


----------



## MarkDarkness (Dec 23, 2009)

Ferrariman said:
			
		

> It made somebody crazy enough to kill John Lennon.


Not quite. Chapman seemed to merely identify with Holden's schizophrenia... his action were a product of his own disease.


----------



## DsHacker14 (Dec 23, 2009)

i didnt like this book.. probably because i never read much. I do like all the harry potter books though


----------

